# Building any port on a Raspberry Pi



## balanga (Aug 22, 2014)

Has anyone successfully built any port on a Raspberry Pi?

I've tried a few but get lots of errors which I don't understand and can't help wondering if I've missed something...

When building a port is there normally a buildlog so that I have a record of any error messages generated?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2014)

balanga said:
			
		

> When building a port is there normally a buildlog so that I have a record of any error messages generated?



Use script(1) before building a port to log all output to a file:
`script /tmp/buildlog`


----------



## balanga (Aug 23, 2014)

getopt said:
			
		

> Why should one want to do this? I won’t even try it. See https://github.com/daveish/freebsd-arm-tools.
> If you want to do it anyway, there is no shortcutting, but to learn the meaning of the errors generated. This post should anyway have been opened in the embedded section, because it’s not about building ports primarily.



I had no idea of the existance of the above, so thanks for pointing it out, although I'm not entirely I know how to start using it. I may have got a little out of my depth trying to build something on RPi - didn't realise it would be so difficult.


----------



## spanglefox (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, I have built www/nginx (along with the required dependencies) on FreeBSD 10-RELEASE. In addition I am currently building dns/dnsmasq. It does take a long time and could not find any pre-built packages that you could guarantee their origin. At 2W power consumption, or less, the only cost really is the time required.

I would, however, volunteer that putting Raspberry Pi information in the embedded section would not be where I would put such. It did not occur to me to look in Embedded for Raspberry Pi information. I would argue that the Raspberry Pi is a full PC and belongs with the normal x86/amd64/IA64 bumf. I would also argue that Embedded conjures up images of routers, Wi-fi repeaters and the like. Grey area, granted! Well, that's my tuppence ha'penny worth anyway. Onwards and upwards!

Uggh answered my own question! Found this 





> Embedded
> Having questions related to ARM/MIPS and other embedded devices which are not desktops and which usually serve a single purpose such as routers, switches, PDAs, etc?


 for the section description which clearly indicates Raspberry Pi should not be in Embedded as it is a desktop among other things.


----------



## spanglefox (Aug 26, 2014)

Well just finished and thought I would post this list of succesfully built packages:


```
FreeBSD raspberry-pi 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 31 18:40:22 UTC 2014     root@grind.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/arm.armv6/usr/src/sys/RPI-B  arm

dialog4ports-0.1.5_2           Console Interface to configure ports
dnsmasq-2.71_1,1               Lightweight DNS forwarder, DHCP, and TFTP server
gettext-0.18.3.1_1             GNU gettext package
gmake-3.82_1                   GNU version of 'make' utility
gmp-5.1.3_2                    Free library for arbitrary precision arithmetic
indexinfo-0.2                  Utility to regenerate the GNU info page index
libidn-1.28_1                  Internationalized Domain Names command line tool
nettle-2.7.1                   Low-level cryptographic library
nginx-1.6.1_1,2                Robust and small WWW server
pcre-8.35                      Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
perl5-5.16.3_11                Practical Extraction and Report Language
pkg-1.3.6                      Package manager
pkgconf-0.9.6_1                Utility to help to configure compiler and linker flags
```

Hope it helps! :beer


----------

